# What I'm Doing These Days



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2014)

A while back I decided that I was finally gonna do a diet and lean down a bit. I have been pretty much  maintaining and bulking for the last few years. Hell, I haven't done a calorie deficit diet in a long ass time. I still feel that I could have added some more mass and built some extra muscle but i am approaching 50 years old and I wanna see what I can do with what I have now. It's never enough but its what I have so I'm going for it. Of course the goal is to burn off some fat and try and keep as much muscle as possible and define what I have. I m not looking to get ripped and shredded. Just looking to lean down.

I started my diet three weeks ago. doing a very low carb, moderate to high fat, high protein diet. I have a full on carb day every two weeks.

My training has also changed up a lot. The last three weeks were heavy loading, alternating sets, alternating muscle parts, with moderate cardio.

Now that I am three weeks into it, small changes are starting to take notice. My face is leaning out a bit, my waist is tightening up, and vascularity is starting to appear more and more.

My training for the next three weeks will be  volume dominant based on pre-fatigue methods with weight training on MO/TU/WED/FRI/SAT and cardio will increase as well. Now that i am three weeks into the diet the intensity is going to increase as well.

current stats:
 6'0
256 lbs ( was 270 this past winter )
bf: 13%
49 years old.


TONIGHTS ROUTINE:

Cable crossovers              5 sets         12-15 reps          pre-fatigue        no rest                2 sec squeeze on each rep

Wide grip bench press       5 sets          8 -10 reps          pre-fatiuge        90 sec rest          stop short of lock out

Seated lateral raises         5 sets          12-15 reps          pre-fatigue       no rest                 2 sec squeeze each rep

Neutral grip seated db press 5 sets        8-10 reps           pre-fatigue        90 sec rest          no lock out

Lying db tric ext               5 sets          12-15 reps          pre-fatigue        no rest               3 sec up 3 sec down

Close grip BP                    5 sets          8 -10 reps          pre- fatigue       90 sec rest           3 sec up 3 sec down

Low cardio                     35 minutes treadmill   3.0mph 12 degree angle.

So thats what im up to these days. I'll post tomorrows workout tommorrow.


----------



## italian1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice man. I'll be following.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 7, 2014)

I cannot wait to see what's in store for you Seeker! I know you will get your goals accomplished in no time buddy. 

By low carb do you mean full on keto or just below a certain threshold? The refeeds will definitely help you with this. As you get leaner you may find you'll need to do refeeds more often. Just keep an eye out for the signs as the fat starts coming off! 

For the cardio may I suggest some prowler work ontop of what you have planned? Nothing else has beaten my ass into shape quite as effectively as using a push/pull sled. Dick's has a cheaper model online (used to be $100) but comes with replaceable sleds in case they get worn. If you make it through your first workout without vomiting....you're not doing it hard enough  lol. 

Will you be posting up some progress pics or measurements Seek? You can always PM me the nudes and I'll be discrete about it. 50 ain't nothing brother, there are teenagers that don't have your gym/work ethic and drive!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2014)

Lol doc! Not full keto, low carbs, around 30 grams or even less. 
I might put up a pic when it's done.
The sled sounds great but where would I use it?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 7, 2014)

ill be around


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking forward to it Seek. Good luck.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Lol doc! Not full keto, low carbs, around 30 grams or even less.
> I might put up a pic when it's done.
> The sled sounds great but where would I use it?



You have a yard out there or is it all desert haha? At big field of grass would do. I've taken a friend's out to the HS or middle School on the football and soccer fields. You can use it in the driveway or street (you may get looks and complaints on the street).


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Y(you may get looks and complaints on the street).



Putting some polyethylene strips under the sled helps tremendously with that metal on concrete noise.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice brother. Ill be following.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 7, 2014)

Seeker said:


> A while back I decided that I was finally gonna do a diet and lean down a bit. I have been pretty much  maintaining and bulking for the last few years. Hell, I haven't done a calorie deficit diet in a long ass time. I still feel that I could have added some more mass and built some extra muscle but i am approaching 50 years old and I wanna see what I can do with what I have now. It's never enough but its what I have so I'm going for it. Of course the goal is to burn off some fat and try and keep as much muscle as possible and define what I have. I m not looking to get ripped and shredded. Just looking to lean down.
> 
> I started my diet three weeks ago. doing a very low carb, moderate to high fat, high protein diet. I have a full on carb day every two weeks.
> 
> ...



I too am finding that diet a easy way to burn fat without feeling like your giving much up. I have been at it for the last few months and see exactly what your seeing. Good luck!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 7, 2014)

Low carb+ S4L = very angry man  

I can't do it and stay married. I'll be pulling for you big man .


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm with Steelers, Brother. Can't do the low carb thing but good on ya' for taking the opportunity to shred-up! In for the log!


----------



## Azog (Apr 8, 2014)

Seek and I are gonna be hunting bikini pro's this summer.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Azog said:


> Seek and I are gonna be hunting bikini pro's this summer.


  I will meet you at the 250 mark bro. I know you're on your way.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2014)

How long does that routine take you seek? less the cardio.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

stonetag said:


> How long does that routine take you seek? less the cardio.



Stone, I'm starting it tonight. But if you see my rest times, it should go pretty quick. No rest between pre-fatigue exercises, and only 90 seconds rest at the end of each dual set. Intense muscle pumps, and fast heart rate. Should be fun!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Stone, I'm starting it tonight. But if you see my rest times, it should go pretty quick. No rest between pre-fatigue exercises, and only 90 seconds rest at the end of each dual set. Intense muscle pumps, and fast heart rate. Should be fun!



Right, that's what I was thinking, quick and not so painless! lol
I don't mean to be a copycat, but I think I would like to jump on that wagon! I'm running, or it seems like I'm running out of routines. My stats are pretty damn close to yours, except the age part, lol. It's close!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Right, that's what I was thinking, quick and not so painless! lol
> I don't mean to be a copycat, but I think I would like to jump on that wagon! I'm running, or it seems like I'm running out of routines. My stats are pretty damn close to yours, except the age part, lol. It's close!



Sounds good bro. Jump on in. This routine will go three weeks then I will change it again. I can send you the whole routine later when I get home if you want.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 8, 2014)

Seek, my brother, i will be following....! Let me know if you need any extra motivation....lol!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Sounds good bro. Jump on in. This routine will go three weeks then I will change it again. I can send you the whole routine later when I get home if you want.



You bet! In fact I can start in the morn, this should be good. My stats are,
51 in less than a month
6'2"
264 this morn.
BF% ?
Thanks man
Sorry bro for jumping in your thread, I'll fade out when you send me the goods. HAHA


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2014)

Seek at 30g of carbs you are probably ketogenic. You can get the strips at the pharmacy and find out, but its a safe bet.  I wouldn't fear the carbs. Keep your diet the same, just cut your portions. 

But wtf do I know about cutting lol

In all honestly, I think its time you get on GH.  I bet you would love it. It will be a big expense initially so take that into consideration, but it will help keep muscle, recovery, joints, skin... the works. Even at a very low dose of maybe 2iu per day over the course of a year you will learn that its a lifestyle and you won't want to do without.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Pob my bro, I thought about a few different diet options. Cutting my portions was one them, I looked at the food items in each diet, portions, and I thought well this diet I'm running now was different then anything I've ever attempted before.. the food choices seemed like fun, so I went this way. So far even though it's only been 3 weeks I have good energy, mood is great, workouts are strong, and I'm sleeping well. Let's see how it goes as I get deeper into it.

The GH. That would be the perfect world for me. If I had my way I would have started the GH 3 months ago by design prior to starting this diet, routine and cycle.  The ultimate goal would be to just live off of GH and a small trt dose of test after this and drop everything else moving forward. But unfortunately the expense was too much at this time.  Maybe down the road I can visit that option again but for now I'll work with what I got.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Seek, I love your sig! That is all


----------



## RJ (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm betting you're in Keto with those carbs like Pillar said. Which ain't bad. Once the fats start being used for the main source of energy its not bad at all. And the refeeds make it easy once you get them dialed in. I did keto a few years back when i got fat and dropped 40lbs in a year. Kept pretty much all my muscle as well. 

May i ask what kind of gear you are on right now if any? I saw you mention TRT. I only ask because i have been on TRT for years now and started an experiment with low dose tren 21 weeks ago and have loved the results. Anyway, if you'd like some input on what I'm doing I'd be happy to interject. Don't wanna jump your thread. 

Good luck. Sounds like an exhausting ****ing workout. mlp


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Rj my goal was to run trt test with GH after finishing what I'm currently doing now with this diet, cycle and training.  Maybe someday still.  

Right now I am running test prop/ mastp/tren.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

stonetag said:


> You bet! In fact I can start in the morn, this should be good. My stats are,
> 51 in less than a month
> 6'2"
> 264 this morn.
> ...



Stone please tell me you got all my PM's


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Stone please tell me you got all my PM's



PM bro....
Ya know...90 seconds feels more like 3.5!! lol


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Last nights workout was a smash!  These last couple of months I have been working out late because I have been doing alternating sets, super sets, giant sets and it requires available open stations and late workouts provides me that. I have never had a problem going home and settling down and getting a good nights sleep. Last night was different. This workout was quick, intense, painful, and I was wired to the max!  My heart was racing. I struggled a bit finishing the cardio afterwards too. I went home and I could not settle down. I was to wired and to pumped still. I did not sleep well. These next 3 weeks of pre-fatigue training is gonna be a good challenge. 

TONIGHT:

Leg extensions             5 sets      12-15 reps      pre-fatigue                     no rest

Squats                        5 sets      8-10 reps      pre-fatigue                       90 sec rest

leg curl                       5 sets       12-15 reps     pre fatigue                     no rest

romanian deads            5 sets        8-10 reps      pre fatigue                       90 sec rest

then do some seated calves and standing calves. That's it for tonight!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 11, 2014)

WEDNESDAY:

Seated cable rows to mid chest area.       5 sets.  12-15 reps    Pre-fatigue no rest

Seated rows to low abdomen                   5 sets   8-10 reps.      Pre fatigue 90 sec rest

Wide grip preacher curls ( straight bar )   5 sets.  12-15 reps.     Per fatigue  no rest 

Standing bb curl.                                   5 sets.  8-10. Reps.       Pre fatigue. 90 sec rest

Bent over lateral raises.                         5 sets. 12-15 reps.        Pre fatigue. No rest

Seated rope pulls to face                       5 sets.  8-10 reps.         Pre fatigue 90 sec rest

My biceps are actually sore. Nice hard pump. 


35 minutes moderate cardio.   Treadmill,     12 degrees.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 11, 2014)

THURSDAY:

40 minutes moderate cardio.  Treadmill.    12 degrees.     3.0mph

Eating is gong well. salmon, chicken thighs, eggs, coconut oil, had a nice roast simmering in the crock pot all day. Devoured it tonight. Eating a shitload of green veggies sprinkled in olive oil. Had some nuts and Greek yogurt too. Will eat some more Greek yogurt tonight.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Seek, did you decide whether or not you're going to drop the creatine? 

If it's plain Greek yoghurt try adding some cinnamon to it and mixing it up. I also like to add in granola some times but idk how much room for carbs you have


----------



## Seeker (Apr 11, 2014)

I did drop the creatine doc. I dropped it a few days before we chatted.  Cinnamon? Ok that'll work. I'll drop some in tonight. No granola. 2 more days till carb feed.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 12, 2014)

FRIDAY:

Incline DB fly's.      5 sets.          12-15 reps.     Pre exhaust    No rest 

Incline DB presses. 5 sets.           8-10 reps.       Pre exhaust.  90 sec rest

DB front raises.      5 sets.           12-15 reps.    Pre exhaust. No rest 

 Military presses.     5 sets.            8-10 reps.    Pre exhaust.   90 sec rest

Rope behind the head tricep pulls.     5 sets.      12-15,reps.   No rest 

Decline close grip bench press.        5 sets.   8-10 reps.      90 sec rest 

35 minutes cardio.    Treadmill.     12 degrees 3. Mph.

The burn and pump was ridiculous. I almost dropped the DB on my face when doing the incline presses because I went numb.  Pre-exhaust  is a great way of changing things up and a successful method of pushing progress.

Something I've noticed recently is that I have not suffered my typical bad case of GURD and acid reflux. I get it pretty bad.but recently I have had no attacks. It has to be to be the fat loss and diet change. It has been a huge relief! If this stays permanent then I will change my habits for good because I was suffering pretty bad.


----------



## RJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Something I've noticed recently is that I have not suffered my typical bad case of GURD and acid reflux. I get it pretty bad.but recently I have had no attacks. It has to be to be the fat loss and diet change. It has been a huge relief! If this stays permanent then I will change my habits for good because I was suffering pretty bad.



once i started shifting my diet away from heavy carbs all day, and especially when i dropped whey shakes altogether, i noticed the same thing. i got heartburn daily and refulx pretty bad occasionally, but it is nearly gone nowadays.


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2014)

Well yesterday ended this experiment.  I didn't continue to log my progress from my last post on this thread, really don't know why. But the last 3 weeks pretty much was based on full body workouts 3 days a week with hiit cardio 2 days. The last week was full body workouts every day mo-th.  I ended up at 247 lbs with bf at 10 1/2 % I had a snag at my 9th week where I caught a high fever and Strepped throat. Overall I'm pleased. Everyone that sees me on a daily basis in the gym  pretty much told me that I made a major change and leaned out really good. Almost show ready, well at 10.5 % bf I wouldn't call that show ready but I'm jacked  at 247" lol! 

I've done two shows in my life, both before I was even 23 years old.  Why I didn't pursue more is a long story. 

Anyway not bad for a 49 year old lifter.  The cycle was awesome! I feel a bit toxic though. My lipids are pretty bad, I need to fix that right away. Going back to cruising, taking a week off and gonna run MADCOW 5x5 while I cruise.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Well yesterday ended this experiment.  I didn't continue to log my progress from my last post on this thread, really don't know why. But the last 3 weeks pretty much was based on full body workouts 3 days a week with hiit cardio 2 days. The last week was full body workouts every day mo-th.  I ended up at 247 lbs with bf at 10 1/2 % I had a snag at my 9th week where I caught a high fever and Strepped throat. Overall I'm pleased. Everyone that sees me on a daily basis in the gym  pretty much told me that I made a major change and leaned out really good. Almost show ready, well at 10.5 % bf I wouldn't call that show ready but I'm jacked  at 247" lol!
> 
> I've done two shows in my life, both before I was even 23 years old.  Why I didn't pursue more is a long story.
> 
> Anyway not bad for a 49 year old lifter.  The cycle was awesome! I feel a bit toxic though. My lipids are pretty bad, I need to fix that right away. Going back to cruising, taking a week off and gonna run MADCOW 5x5 while I cruise.



Nice to see an update, especially one at 10.5% BF!!! Congrats on the progress Seek. 

Have you ever ran Madcow's before? I think you'll find you'll enjoy running it and continue to progress.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2014)

Good work, Seek!! Leaned-out nicely and you're a big SOB to boot!!! Well done!


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Nice to see an update, especially one at 10.5% BF!!! Congrats on the progress Seek.
> 
> Have you ever ran Madcow's before? I think you'll find you'll enjoy running it and continue to progress.



Never ran Madcow before doc. I am looking forward to it though. Oldschool lifter who isn't on here much anymore convinced me to run it. I'm excited to start. After all this high volume I've taken a beating. This will be a nice steady strength program that will be welcomed.


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Good work, Seek!! Leaned-out nicely and you're a big SOB to boot!!! Well done!



Thank you brother!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 25, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Never ran Madcow before doc. I am looking forward to it though. Oldschool lifter who isn't on here much anymore convinced me to run it. I'm excited to start. After all this high volume I've taken a beating. This will be a nice steady strength program that will be welcomed.



I've ran it before. It's based off Pendlay's and Rippetoe's intermediate programming. Awesome program and can be tweaked for various goals. Enjoy the Madcow run!


----------

